# POB's brother--POP



## Joliver (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Gt500face (Apr 22, 2014)

Hahahhahhaah!!!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 22, 2014)

Damn it jol I was just gonna post this for pob.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Damn it jol I was just gonna post this for pob.



HA HA HA HA!  The early bird that doesn't work at work, gets the worm.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm gonna use that pop tart crumble for breading on mah chicken


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 22, 2014)

That is ****ing awesome!!!  Love this guy


----------



## yeti (Apr 22, 2014)

LOLLL this is great


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 22, 2014)

haaahaha
"What am i going to read today....Tart of War"
lmao


----------



## stonetag (Apr 22, 2014)

Lmfao.....


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 22, 2014)

Best line ever......"you stuck the tip, no turning back now, you are going all in"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2014)

I can finally stop cleaning my food with glycemic windex!


----------

